# How do you plan on keeping yourself occupied?



## marmle

Okay so the UK is in lockdown...which in my opinion should have been done a long time ago (when the first case was reported in the UK,  perhaps?)  I was planning on taking the time off work and the nice weather to do some photography,  but it looks like I will be going through my DVD collection and maybe resubscribing to netflix.  I might try experimenting with some indoor still life photography too.  I did order a new lens and a portable HDD a few days ago,  but I don't know if or when they will turn up now.


----------



## zombiesniper

I'm working from home. 
When not working I'm shooting in the studio just to keep me from going nuts.

Here are a few recent ones.




Portrait of smoke by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




butterfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

Working from home, so the hours of 7ish to 4 are covered. Outside that, drama filled reality shows on netflix, cleaning - although I'm running out of rooms to clean, hopefully getting out on weekends to use the new lens I just bought, coloring, stalking zombiesnipers facebook page.


----------



## limr

Working from home during the day. Evening hours spent pretty much the same as always, since I tend to just stay home anyway. Now I just have a bit more free time since I am not commuting or stopping at the grocery store on the way home.


----------



## Jeff15

I am in the most at-risk group of people and I can not get a grocery delivery slot from anyone so tomorrow I have to go to the supermarket...


----------



## 480sparky

Firing up the a6300 and making videos for my YouTube channel.  Views are up and I'm making a bit more money there.


----------



## Soocom1

I am going to find every possible means to skirt this lockdown because everyone else will be INSIDE!!!!


----------



## otherprof

Jeff15 said:


> I am in the most at-risk group of people and I can not get a grocery delivery slot from anyone so tomorrow I have to go to the supermarket...


Supermarkets in L.A (Ralph’s, WholeFoods,etc.) are opening an hour early only for those over sixty, and they are pretty well stocked at that time. Costco announced it was doing the same on Tuesdays and Thursdays.  It would be worth checking in your area. Stores might be doing the same in the U.K.


----------



## Photo Lady

zombiesniper said:


> I'm working from home.
> When not working I'm shooting in the studio just to keep me from going nuts.
> 
> Here are a few recent ones. wow really love them all.. but the pup is really special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait of smoke by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

Made some photos, still lifes.  I took inventory of my photographic equipment and cleaned all the lens and camera mounts.  Today I've got a few more photos planned and I need go out to run an errand.  

Linda has had the LR TV on all day for several days.


----------



## Jeff15

While under house arrest I will be learning to fly a drone in the garden........


----------



## Original katomi

Took some more sea gull photos in  a feeding frenzy yesterday, today apart from the housework I have had an afternoon doing odd bits in the garden. I am now paying for it with the joint pains... oh well, 
As for the rest, lockdown  a well known phrase comes to mind 
“It’s life but not as we know it.”


----------



## Winona

Still working. Nurse practitioner in a pulmonary clinic. Screening out the patients who may have or been exposed to a Covid positive case since we have no protective gear. Hoping we start telemedicine soon. I WISH I could stay home and get cleaning and photography done. Well, we did drive to a birding area last weekend but not much was happening.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Still working also, BUT, on my days off and stuck indoors, I have been watching Youtube and learning some techniques for creating things such as these:
My buddy built himself a mobile hunting shack and wanted this plate for the door. I cut and applied the embellishments on the blank plate. He's happy.



 
I created this entire birthday card for my wife, including the paper flower, envelope and card inside. What can I say? I live to challenge myself and will try to learn anything


 


I hope everyone is happy, safe and being kind to one another.


----------



## terri

Winona said:


> Still working. Nurse practitioner in a pulmonary clinic. Screening out the patients who may have or been exposed to a Covid positive case since we have no protective gear. Hoping we start telemedicine soon. I WISH I could stay home and get cleaning and photography done. Well, we did drive to a birding area last weekend but not much was happening.


Good lord, I hope you get the PPE you need.  Sounds like a high risk group of patients for this disease.   

Thank you for all you do.  Stay safe!   Hopefully you can get out and shoot soon.


----------



## Winona

Terri-we have been getting what we need as far as PPE which is great. And fortunately our numbers in the county have stayed reasonably low. Phew! 
Dean-those look awesome. And so nice to make your wife a handmade card!


----------



## johngpt

Soocom1 said:


> I am going to find every possible means to skirt this lockdown because everyone else will be INSIDE!!!!


So you're why Lujan Grisham made the restrictions more restrictive!


----------



## Soocom1

johngpt said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to find every possible means to skirt this lockdown because everyone else will be INSIDE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So you're why Lujan Grisham made the restrictions more restrictive!
Click to expand...

If you only knew!!!!!


----------



## johngpt

Soocom1 said:


> If you only knew!!!!!


LOL!


----------



## Soocom1

I'm bored and may go to Old Town to just photograph Our Lady of Guadalupe.


----------



## SquarePeg

Truly pathetic that I’m more excited about this find on my walk today than I am about anything else I have going on right now.


----------



## NancyMoranG

I am trying to figure out why I can't find TPF or The Photo Forum on an app for my phone??
Went to Play Store on my Galaxy Note 9 and no app listed??


----------



## limr

NancyMoranG said:


> I am trying to figure out why I can't find TPF or The Photo Forum on an app for my phone??
> Went to Play Store on my Galaxy Note 9 and no app listed??



I believe Tapatalk is the app people use.


----------



## NancyMoranG

limr said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out why I can't find TPF or The Photo Forum on an app for my phone??
> Went to Play Store on my Galaxy Note 9 and no app listed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Tapatalk is the app people use.
Click to expand...


Oh thank you! 
Hopefully from there I can post photos from my phone to the site?!


----------



## Original katomi

there is an app? I just log in using web browsers


----------



## limr

Original katomi said:


> there is an app? I just log in using web browsers



I also use web browsers. The Tapatalk app can be useful if you log into more than one forum regularly - apparently, it's a place to keep the forums in one place. 

If anyone else uses it, perhaps they can expand on whether or not there are advantages to using the app over the web browswer.


----------



## Original katomi

Don’t know what is happening but today I have unable to log in since this morning


----------



## NancyMoranG

Original katomi said:


> there is an app? I just log in using web browsers



Ok, where is my icon for 'slaps self in head..'
Thank you. I am so un-tech thinking it truly is NOT funny :{


----------



## limr

Original katomi said:


> Don’t know what is happening but today I have unable to log in since this morning



It happens sometimes. I think it's usually for site maintenance.


----------



## johngpt

Original katomi said:


> Don’t know what is happening but today I have unable to log in since this morning


----------



## snowbear

I'm teleworking, and so I've lost my art desk for a while.  The personal laptop is on the left, out of the frame.  Email, Microsoft Teams, and three windows open for Python scripting.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I'm teleworking, and so I've lost my art desk for a while.  The personal laptop is on the left, out of the frame.  Email, Microsoft Teams, and three windows open for Python scripting.
> 
> View attachment 191003




 

No.   Ewwie.   Ick.   

*curls up into fetal position*


----------



## rexbobcat

Still working my garbage healthcare job where I'm potentially exposed to the virus while making less money than people getting unemployment lol. Can 2020 please just end.


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> Original katomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know what is happening but today I have unable to log in since this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens sometimes. I think it's usually for site maintenance.
Click to expand...


It always seem to be Saturday night into Sunday morning but this time it started earlier and lasted longer!


----------



## Derrel

13 or more hours here...no log-in possible ...


----------



## limr

terri said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm teleworking, and so I've lost my art desk for a while.  The personal laptop is on the left, out of the frame.  Email, Microsoft Teams, and three windows open for Python scripting.
> 
> View attachment 191003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.   Ewwie.   Ick.
> 
> *curls up into fetal position*
Click to expand...


If it makes you feel better, I've turned the downstairs dining room table into an art and puzzle table.


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm teleworking, and so I've lost my art desk for a while.  The personal laptop is on the left, out of the frame.  Email, Microsoft Teams, and three windows open for Python scripting.
> 
> View attachment 191003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.   Ewwie.   Ick.
> 
> *curls up into fetal position*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I've turned the downstairs dining room table into an art and puzzle View attachment 191012 table.
Click to expand...


Overachiever!  Blocked!


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm teleworking, and so I've lost my art desk for a while.  The personal laptop is on the left, out of the frame.  Email, Microsoft Teams, and three windows open for Python scripting.
> 
> View attachment 191003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.   Ewwie.   Ick.
> 
> *curls up into fetal position*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I've turned the downstairs dining room table into an art and puzzle View attachment 191012 table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overachiever!  Blocked!
Click to expand...


Will it get me unblocked if I tell you that I haven't vacuumed in a couple of weeks?


----------



## SquarePeg

Yup


----------



## johngpt

You guys make me smile.


----------



## The_Traveler

I'm learning how much I hate to cook and wash dishes. (NYC apts aren't set up for that.)
Culling photos, culling photos, culling photos, culling photos, culling photos.
Play bridge online 3x a week.
Walk the same 3 mile loop every day and listen to audiobooks.
(Park Ave looking north at Grand Central)





On nice days, for a treat I go to Central Park




SW corner of park at Columbus Circle.  Note people spaced out with masks.  Tap dancer taking a break on her little platform.


----------



## terri

Still can't get used to seeing empty streets in NYC.  I do love seeing folks honoring social distancing while still out enjoying themselves in Central Park, though.  

I do enjoy cooking, at least.   I like getting in the kitchen and trying stuff that I have thought about but didn't bother with till now.

For example, custard!     I love it just about any way it's presented to me:  flan, creme brulee, etc. 

I tried a baked custard yesterday:




So easy!  

In the last month, I've also made cream of tomato soup, vegetable lasagna, corned beef brisket, vegetable soup, fusili with kale, to name a few.   It's relaxing.   People tend to leave me alone while I'm cooking, too, so it's win-win.


----------



## SquarePeg

@terri    Yummmmm!   Love me some custard.  I’ve only tried to bake it once and it was just meh.  I do make a a three layer chocolate mousse cake that has a vanilla custardy type layer.  It’s a challenge not to eat it all right out of the pan while it’s warm.  Have you tried creme brûlée French toast?


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> @terri    Yummmmm!   Love me some custard.  I’ve only tried to bake it once and it was just meh.  I do make a a three layer chocolate mousse cake that has a vanilla custardy type layer.  It’s a challenge not to eat it all right out of the pan while it’s warm.  Have you tried creme brûlée French toast?


Ooo, no I haven't!   Sounds interesting, I will look it up!    Your cake sounds deadly.   

This effort was my second attempt.  The first time I used honey as the sweetener since it was suggested in the recipe, and it was overpowering to me.  I also used 2 whole eggs that time.   The second time, I used nothing but egg yolks, and a scant 1/4 cup of sugar.   Much better!


----------



## limr

terri said:


> In the last month, I've also made cream of tomato soup, vegetable lasagna, corned beef brisket, vegetable soup, fusili with kale, to name a few.   It's relaxing.   People tend to leave me alone while I'm cooking, too, so it's win-win.





terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> @terri    Yummmmm!   Love me some custard.  I’ve only tried to bake it once and it was just meh.  I do make a a three layer chocolate mousse cake that has a vanilla custardy type layer.  It’s a challenge not to eat it all right out of the pan while it’s warm.  Have you tried creme brûlée French toast?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, no I haven't!   Sounds interesting, I will look it up!    Your cake sounds deadly.
> 
> This effort was my second attempt.  The first time I used honey as the sweetener since it was suggested in the recipe, and it was overpowering to me.  I also used 2 whole eggs that time.   The second time, I used nothing but egg yolks, and a scant 1/4 cup of sugar.   Much better!
Click to expand...


Wait...all that baking and cooking?! Overachievers! Block, block!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Hey, a Spirograph!! oooh... I'm not high tech either.

Watercolor cards, I might have some of those... what else ya got there?

The university near me has craft workshops in the summer, and summer classes on campus have now been cancelled. So they're going to offer some of those workshops online, so I can be techie enough for that!! Possibilities may be marbling paper/scarf, letterpress/bookmaking, printmaking.  

Torching I'd leave to other people! but it sounds good. When I used to go in the old art bldg. on campus where the darkroom was, there would be people in there with those little blue torches and goggles doing something to make jewelry. I gave them a wide berth! not them, me! I'm a klutz, who knows what I'd accidently torch!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Why is everybody on this morning? Not that I'm complaining, just wondering. I had to get up literally at the crack of dawn to go to the eye Dr. I was like, is it still just dark out at 6:45 am or is this because it's supposed to rain??

Anyway I'd developed a largish floater rather suddenly, and am at risk (mom had detached retina twice and many eye surgeries/procedures). Anyway it's the gel/fluid that can sometimes pull away and you get a floater, but it can sometimes pull the retina. Didn't though, so I go back to recheck in a month. 

Interesting waiting room arrangement, most of the chairs all shoved to one side, only a couple other people there. They said they were scheduling differently, they're really spreading people out, space and time wise. 

So if I hit the wrong emoji or anything, just ignore my posts, I should've waited til I can see better!


----------



## Original katomi

Just done time lapse...failed
Just posted 5 images for weekly chalange. It’s only taken me 3 hours lol
Otherwise it’s housework,cooking, diy, being on TPF, and getting some sleep lol


----------



## Derrel

Been working 5x8 throughout this unpleasantness .Plans to keep on working. Been steelhead fishing a few times


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm teleworking, and so I've lost my art desk for a while.  The personal laptop is on the left, out of the frame.  Email, Microsoft Teams, and three windows open for Python scripting.
> 
> View attachment 191003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.   Ewwie.   Ick.
> 
> *curls up into fetal position*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I've turned the downstairs dining room table into an art and puzzle View attachment 191012 table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overachiever!  Blocked!
Click to expand...

Nope, my norm.  The office desktop has two of those big screens (I'm borrowing one of them), and a smaller one for the laptop on the side.  I've actually been able to get some work done on a couple of back-burner projects because there isn't much new work coming in, other than some COVID19 related things.


----------



## snowbear

Dinner, tonight: Chicken Basque.  Boneless/skinless chicken, onion, red bell pepper, potatoes, roasted tomatoes, garlic, chicken stock, savory and thyme.  We're omitting the pimento olives.  i might be bad and have mine with naan (flatbread).


----------



## Derrel

A few of my own steelhead spinner designs. I have been making my own spinners since the 1980s.


----------



## CherylL

I watched several classes last week on photography.  Sue Bryce opened her library for free.  This week I purchased a long class at CreativeLive.  Signed up for 2 more this week.   I take lots of breaks and do chores around here to stay active.  Although I ask myself why dust.   I've watched so many classes that last night I dreamed I was in a class outside and the instructor said to have your camera ready.  The class did and then he said to take the shot.  It was Paul McCartney waving.  Of course my camera broke at that moment.  Told my husband about the dream and he said it was because I was using the Fuji.  Ouch.


----------



## SquarePeg

CherylL said:


> I watched several classes last week on photography.  Sue Bryce opened her library for free.  This week I purchased a long class at CreativeLive.  Signed up for 2 more this week.   I take lots of breaks and do chores around here to stay active.  Although I ask myself why dust.   I've watched so many classes that last night I dreamed I was in a class outside and the instructor said to have your camera ready.  The class did and then he said to take the shot.  It was Paul McCartney waving.  Of course my camera broke at that moment.  Told my husband about the dream and he said it was because I was using the Fuji.  Ouch.



Did you see Creative Live is offering a big discount on the Creator Pass?


----------



## CherylL

@SquarePeg, I did see that.  I looked at the details and a whole page of what isn't included.  Wondering if it is worth the deal with the exclusions.  The 2 classes I RSVP are free.  The one I am watching now I paid for and glad I did.  It is helpful, but lots of chapters I skipped over.  Got it mainly for the photoshop editing.


----------



## SquarePeg

CherylL said:


> @SquarePeg, I did see that.  I looked at the details and a whole page of what isn't included.  Wondering if it is worth the deal with the exclusions.  The 2 classes I RSVP are free.  The one I am watching now I paid for and glad I did.  It is helpful, but lots of chapters I skipped over.  Got it mainly for the photoshop editing.



I bought it on Black Friday 2018 when it was $50 off.  I kept track of the classes I took for the year and it definitely saved me money but, not sure I would have taken so many had I not had the free pass.  I ran into 2 that I wanted to take that weren’t included.  I think the Sue Bryce is excluded and one of the better known artsy landscape guys.  I enjoyed the portrait stuff from Lindsay Adler and the landscape stuff about scouting locations and choosing foregrounds were really helpful.  I did a bunch of Astro classes too that I’ve used the lessons a lot this year.  I would have gotten more use out of it if I were using PS as I really want to learn composites.


----------



## RowdyRay

Derrel said:


> View attachment 191059
> 
> A few of my own steelhead spinner designs. I have been making my own spinners since the 1980s. View attachment 191060 View attachment 191061



Great looking spinner/jigs. Made a lot over the years for specific fish. Mostly crappies or walleyes. Nothing more satisfying than watching it pay off.

I've been working on projects around the house. Little things. Stupid stuff being put off because it wasn't a priority. Now, I can't find an excuse. Lol. I've snuck out real early, before the rest of the sheeple are up, and managed some decent shots. Teased you with a few. I'll keep doing that until the others figure it out.

Be safe out there.


----------



## D7K

I'm fortunate enough / unfortunate enough to work from home so for me not so much has changed with the Mon-Fri grind, maybe working a little harder if anything, really suffering not being able to get out and about and missing waterfall season :/ Unfortunately when we were last out due to carelessness managed to drop the 24-70. 2.8  so that's heading to the service tomorrow, no glass broken but the zoom ring is basically stuck.


----------



## CherylL

SquarePeg said:


> I bought it on Black Friday 2018 when it was $50 off.  I kept track of the classes I took for the year and it definitely saved me money but, not sure I would have taken so many had I not had the free pass.  I ran into 2 that I wanted to take that weren’t included.  I think the Sue Bryce is excluded and one of the better known artsy landscape guys.  I enjoyed the portrait stuff from Lindsay Adler and the landscape stuff about scouting locations and choosing foregrounds were really helpful.  I did a bunch of Astro classes too that I’ve used the lessons a lot this year.  I would have gotten more use out of it if I were using PS as I really want to learn composites.



I am watching one now on composites and have learned a few new tricks with adjustment layers and channels.  The one I RSVP for on Saturday is with Renee Robyns.  Love her fantasy art.  I do like CreativeLive for their diverse classes and that once you buy a class you can go back a year later to view.


----------



## SquarePeg

CherylL said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it on Black Friday 2018 when it was $50 off.  I kept track of the classes I took for the year and it definitely saved me money but, not sure I would have taken so many had I not had the free pass.  I ran into 2 that I wanted to take that weren’t included.  I think the Sue Bryce is excluded and one of the better known artsy landscape guys.  I enjoyed the portrait stuff from Lindsay Adler and the landscape stuff about scouting locations and choosing foregrounds were really helpful.  I did a bunch of Astro classes too that I’ve used the lessons a lot this year.  I would have gotten more use out of it if I were using PS as I really want to learn composites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching one now on composites and have learned a few new tricks with adjustment layers and channels.  The one I RSVP for on Saturday is with Renee Robyns.  Love her fantasy art.  I do like CreativeLive for their diverse classes and that once you buy a class you can go back a year later to view.
Click to expand...


I may check out that Saturday class!  The bad thing about the annual pass is once the pass expires you can’t go back and look at any classes unless you bought them before the pass.  I own one of the Kathleen Clemens classes and I have reviewed it several times so I definitely agree with you on that point.  I really need to work on my understanding of layers. I keep blowing that off.


----------



## Original katomi

On layers, a tip for you
When I was explain it, think of tracing paper or clear sheets
You have the original image  of a pond with people feeding ducks, but there is a sea gull in the image
You put a clear sheet over, and cover over the gull
Your original pic is still there but now you can’t see the gull
If I can help give me a call


----------



## Original katomi

A layers example, this how I kept busy today creating this image in between other tasks around the house
There are 5 layers in the finisher image
This is the Rebecca crystal


----------



## terri

Derrel said:


> View attachment 191059
> 
> A few of my own steelhead spinner designs. I have been making my own spinners since the 1980s. View attachment 191060 View attachment 191061


These are really beautiful, Derrel - little works of art!   You could be a jewelry craftsman if you wanted.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Absolutely! When my daughter and family were in Alaska, a local shop owner commissioned her to make some of her hand painted ear rings for her shop. She used Indiana shaped spinners in them.


----------



## johngpt

I've settled into a routine which needs changing. 
Staying up too late watching the late night Fallon or Colbert.
Getting up too late in the mornings.
So I'm getting up now at 0700 no matter what.
Look around for photogenic light.
Have coffee out on the back porch with cameras to shoot the hummingbirds and other flying critters.
Play with photos and post to Flickr, interact on Flickr with others.
Interact here with you folks.
Read trashy sci-fi in between all that.
Try to hit the sack earlier.


----------



## Gardyloo

I bought a new flatbed scanner and have embarked on scanning some of the thousands (at least) of photo prints I've accumulated over the decades, and then playing with the digital images.  I also have a slide scanner to digitize some of the (at least 10,000) old slides in my possession.  It's enough work for a couple more pandemics. 

But it can also be fun.  One thing I've been doing is to use various filters to play with less-than-ideal old images to make them more artsy-fartsy.  For example, here's a picture taken in Central Park around 1999 that I've played with.

Basic image - note poor detail in the Beresford Apartments in the background.






Then using a brushstroke filter - I think the result is quite pleasing.


----------



## johngpt

Gardyloo said:


> Then using a brushstroke filter - I think the result is quite pleasing.


I think you're onto a good idea, hitting the filters and sliders for images that you deem less than ideal.
You're probably going to have a lot of fun!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

As I said in an earlier response on this thread, I like to challenge myself. I have been continuing to loom knit, but recently started creating hats for newborns. As you can see, my color schemes are anything but typical of the ones you see usually for them


----------



## johngpt

Dean_Gretsch said:


> As I said in an earlier response on this thread, I like to challenge myself. I have been continuing to loom knit, but recently started creating hats for newborns. As you can see, my color schemes are anything but typical of the ones you see usually for them
> 
> View attachment 191528 View attachment 191529


This is really cool Dean.
There could be a baby boom about 10 months from the start of the stay at home mandates...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I had not thought about that, but if I were a betting man...


----------



## CherylL

Dean_Gretsch said:


> As I said in an earlier response on this thread, I like to challenge myself. I have been continuing to loom knit, but recently started creating hats for newborns. As you can see, my color schemes are anything but typical of the ones you see usually for them
> 
> View attachment 191528 View attachment 191529



Multi-talented!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Just preparing for retirement in a few years, Cheryl. You won't see me say I am bored!


----------



## Derrel

A baby- boom as a result on a two- month stay at home order?

Imagine some of the baby names...
Q'uarantina, Covidius, Ronando, Ronanda, Coronetta, and so on... Social-Distancia, Nitrile-Glovia, the possible names are legion!


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> A baby- boom as a result on a two- month stay at home order?
> 
> Imagine some of the baby names...
> Q'uarantina, Covidius, Ronando, Ronanda, Coronetta, and so on... Social-Distancia, Nitrile-Glovia, the possible names are legion!



It's already been done. The name, anyway. Too early for the baby boom.

Couple names newborn twins Covid and Corona


----------



## VidThreeNorth

I had so many things that I've been trying to get done that this has not been much of a change.  I bought a new camera (Panasonic G85) just before the "lock down" in Canada and I am only about half way through the testing that I wanted to get done.  Apparently, where I live, the Provincial government is starting to open up.  I am not very hopeful though.  I expect that we will see a rise in infections and will be shut down again.  Lately, I have been reading more "old stuff".  And manuals.  I read manuals.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Derrel said:


> A baby- boom as a result on a two- month stay at home order?
> 
> Imagine some of the baby names...
> Q'uarantina, Covidius, Ronando, Ronanda, Coronetta, and so on... Social-Distancia, Nitrile-Glovia, the possible names are legion!



Nitrile-Glovia


----------



## Derrel

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nitrile-Glovia



You like that one, Meester?


----------



## Soocom1

Ozzy doesnt have nuttn on how I am going crazy...............


I so need to find people to hang with and do things....


----------



## CherylL

Derrel said:


> A baby- boom as a result on a two- month stay at home order?
> 
> Imagine some of the baby names...
> Q'uarantina, Covidius, Ronando, Ronanda, Coronetta, and so on... Social-Distancia, Nitrile-Glovia, the possible names are legion!


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

Defying government orders and living my life.


----------



## SquarePeg

Derrel said:


> A baby- boom as a result on a two- month stay at home order?
> 
> Imagine some of the baby names...
> Q'uarantina, Covidius, Ronando, Ronanda, Coronetta, and so on... Social-Distancia, Nitrile-Glovia, the possible names are legion!



A baby boom for some and a boom in divorces for others.  I know a few couples who don’t normally spend much time together who are feeling the pinch of all this time at home. 

On the name front, my nephew just got a new kitten and all the name suggestions were corona related.  Mine was Quentin Quarantino.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

These days I'm usually pretty good about not wasting money but occasionally I mess up.  This is a bit complicated.

I have never been a heavy duty gamer.  In my whole life, I think I probably bought around 100 games.  That might sound like a lot, but spread over more than 10 years, that was maybe 10 games per year at the high end.  Since around the Playstation 2 era, I have been almost completely away from it.  In fact, around 2010ish I started playing bridge, and on the computer the only game I played for years was Freecell.  The point is, I am mentally far away from arcade or game machines.

On the other hand, I have been into computers and programming.  I was a part of the Linux community and kept tabs on the Android development community for a while.  I do not have time to do programming, but I know about some projects that are far enough along that I know of programs that I might be able to use.

I am planning on buying a new computer in the next year, but that does not rule out a separate "special project".  So where do all these threads intersect?  I stumbled onto the some new toy/hobby small/portable game devices.  A couple of years ago, Neo Geo brought out a "mini" free-standing game console with a 3.5" screen.  Shortly after, there were some similar machines brought out by Chinese companies.  I won't try to justify some fairly clear copyright problems on those machines.  To me that kind of usage is irrelevant.  What I found out is that some of them should be usable as light-weight Linux computers.  I think that I could use something like that to do some useful stuff, if I can piece it together.  Part of the attraction is the price -- under $100 US.

Unfortunately, since I am not a part of the gaming community, it was hard for me to research it properly.  The problem is that there are a number of small companies making these things.  Now, for 3rd party development, it is hard to tell which one will have a community grow around it.  This is important because there can be two or three very similar devices, and a development community till take off around one and the rest will be ignored.  Anyway, I ordered one, and it is being shipped.  But in the mean time, I poked around.  After about a week I finally figured out where the development community is growing.  Yup, I got it wrong.  The box I bought (the "Ragebee A7") is being ignored.  The hardware is about the same as the two popular machines ("JXD Q70" and "Aiwo G1000").  In fact, if I find a basic Linux installation for it, most of the programs should be directly runnable.

What would I be able to do with it?  I should be able to do light video editing, including bulk re-coding.  I might be able to turn it into a small video streaming switch like a two channel version of an "Atem Mini".  It looks powerful enough to handle 1080p.

It does not take a big development community to do this much.  But you need the "right" people involved.  As I say, I found the "right" people, but they centered on the JXD and Aiwo boxes.  My Ragebee didn't find a community.  So it will probably end up without development.

If I want to throw more good money towards this, then the only thing I can think of is to gut the box and stick a "Raspberry Pi" single board development kit into it.  The R. Pi 4 has a good processor and one of the biggest and most prolific development communities around.  But that will be another $100 US range, and some hardware hacking.  I really do not want to do that.  So, net result is "big red and white door stop."


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...and the most recent additions to the baby hats...


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Dean_Gretsch said:


> ...and the most recent additions to the baby hats...
> . . .



If those are baby hats, how big are they when they grow up?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

V3N, I'm sorry, but I could not tell from your question if you thought they were too big or too small. I should have included a reference point for size, so I hope this helps. Almost 30 years ago now, my daughter had to be placed in a neonatal intensive care unit in Edmond, Oklahoma immediately after her birth. My ex-wife and I did not even get a chance to hold or touch her for almost 2 weeks because she was taken 6 weeks prematurely because of health issues her mom developed during the pregnancy. Some of those babies are so very tiny. I wanted to include hats that would fit these small little people since they hold a special place in my heart. Thanks for looking!


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Dean_Gretsch said:


> V3N, I'm sorry, but I could not tell from your question if you thought they were too big or too small. . . .



Neither really.  I was playing with the thought of a "baby hat".  I assume you mentioned the back-story earlier, but lately I am not reading back messages in long threads, so I missed it.  Actually, even without any other significance, they are nice looking hats.  My mother and all the women in our family of her generation (and previous that I knew) knitted.  Some, like my mother also sewed.  She was a seamstress and tried to teach me at least basic sewing.  When I have the time I still do some of my own repairs.  If she saw my work she'd laugh.  But I appreciate the work that goes into knitting.  Your special reason gives it even more significance.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you very much. These are actually done with the method of loom knitting, not what a lot of people associate when they see " knitting " with no needles being used. It's a form with a pegged loom and a hook is the tool. My mother also was a very good seamstress when her eyesight allowed it, but quilting was her enjoyment. I grew up pretty much a mama's boy since we lived in a rural area with no nearby neighbors for me to play with and watched her create some nice pieces. I actually got into this as a way of lubricating my occasionally arthritic fingers and my wife suggested the baby project.


----------



## terri

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thank you very much. These are actually done with the method of loom knitting, not what a lot of people associate when they see " knitting " with no needles being used. It's a form with a pegged loom and a hook is the tool. My mother also was a very good seamstress when her eyesight allowed it, but quilting was her enjoyment. I grew up pretty much a mama's boy since we lived in a rural area with no nearby neighbors for me to play with and watched her create some nice pieces. I actually got into this as a way of lubricating my occasional arthritic fingers and my wife suggested the baby project.


Those look great!   My mother started looming after being a dedicated seamstress for most of her adult life.   She has 3 looms, 2 tabletop versions and one huge, desk-size thing.   It gives me a headache just watching her thread that thing, but I can't argue with the gorgeous placemat sets and area rugs she's given out as gifts over the years.   

What you're describing seems a different setup, and the results are just adorable!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks, Terri! There are a number of youtube videos that show how this technique works. Most crafts stores and even some Walmarts sell the loom kits with usually 3 different sizes.
 I will share a funny story about this. I was in Michaels looking at yarn for this, and wanted to return a skein to it's proper shelf. There was a lady standing near that shelf, and I didn't want to intrude or worry her, so I told her she was fine where she was and I just wanted to return the skein. She replied that was nice of me since most people just put stuff in any old spot. She then got a mischievous smile and said " I don't see many men in the yarn aisle", and I laughed and said " Yes, I am praying my buddies from work don't come in and catch me!". We shared a laugh about that.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A few things created of late:

knit hat for granddaughter


 
Koozie for sister


 

Thank You card for son in law




wedding gift for friends of a friend


----------



## Space Face

I bought a synthesiser.  Never laid a finger on one before so I shall be attempting to figure out what all the knobs and sliders do.  That should keep me occupied during the second lockdown when that comes this winter.  Yeah, happy days.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Making " Thank You " cards for POTM Winners


----------



## Chuckwalla

Taking creative photos around the house.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I am teaching myself glass etching. I think my son in law will like this


----------



## terri

Wow!  That looks great!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks! My wife helped me with the idea ( behind every successful idea is a guiding woman, I know, I know...)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

An engraved night light for the granddaughter:


----------



## terri

Beautiful!   I love all the heart shapes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

When my wife saw one of these, I was informed she wanted one very badly, so here is my attempt at a Viking hat:


----------



## terri

Ha!      Great job - it looks fantastic!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My first attempt at a lighted shadow box


----------



## nokk

if i wasn't an essential employee i'd say beer and video games.


----------



## Winona

The shadow box is great!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I think too many times, we get lost in the idea that it's common courtesy to send cards as an expression of thoughts of friends or family. The key word is common for me. Running into the local store to pick out a mass produced one just doesn't show enough care. I have started trying to learn how to _create_ them in hopes that simple fact will say more than the sentiments themselves. I made this one, and the accompanying envelope for my wife's friend who just became a widow. Hopefully, it will show we are thinking about her.


----------



## limr

I love this!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

For me, the technique of embossing paper and making 3D embellishments is very satisfying. Here are a couple early examples:


----------



## limr

So beautiful! I don't make my own cards but I like to try to find sets of note cards from local artists or from small crafty stores when I'm traveling. I loved getting 'real' mail when I was growing up, and had boxes of old letters that I finally culled down (a bit) when I moved. Even in the late 90s, there was a lot more letter-writing. I miss getting letters in the mail so I like to send them to people once in a while.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Etched glass block for housewarming gift


----------



## zombiesniper

Very cool.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Gonna beat WallyWorld this year and roll out these Christmas gift tags Just write recipient's name on poinsettia leaf.


----------

